# MO-MO SMaSH



## Elmer (Jul 30, 2016)

Went simple

10# Marris Otter

.50 oz Mosaic 60 min
1 oz Mosaic. 20 min
.5 oz Mosaic 10 min
.5 oz mosaic. 5 min
.25 oz. mosaic. 0 min
.25 oz mosaic 160f whirlpool
1 oz mosaic dry hop 7 days

Omega OY-52







Target SG is 1.50, the above was taken at 140f, once it cools down I should get closer to target

Ended up with SG of 1.058, which means I had a 79% brew house efficiency!


----------



## Mismost (Aug 3, 2016)

Just bottled a Simecole SMASH, extract...very "piney" brewing...actually pretty nice going in the bottle, little hoppy with a citrus note...should be a nice, light, lawn mowing beer.


----------



## Elmer (Aug 3, 2016)

Mismost said:


> Just bottled a Simecole SMASH, extract...very "piney" brewing...actually pretty nice going in the bottle, little hoppy with a citrus note...should be a nice, light, lawn mowing beer.




I made a brew hopping with Simcoe, centennial & Amarillo for 20 min, flameout and dry hop additions.
Really good. Piney & hints of citrus!


----------



## Elmer (Aug 8, 2016)

FG if 1.012
Final ABV of 6 oz
Added 1 oz of hops for 6 days.
Than bottle.
Smells citrusy and floral


----------



## Elmer (Aug 21, 2016)

1week in bottle


----------

